# My new tissot does not run



## Torque (Nov 26, 2008)

Bought a PRS516 automatic from Swisswatchboutique.com... Got it today, very nice but it does not work ! 

Shaked and shaked and it started, but when I set the time and pushed back the crown it stopped. Could not start it since ...

Damn ! Are Tissot watches that bad , or is it just a coincidence ? I have chinese replicas that work within 10 seconds a day no problem, and a Hamilton auto that ticks within 2 seconds a day ... I had big expectations of this Tissot.


----------



## versusqc (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm a noob, so I could be mistaken, but have you tryed manualy winding it? maybe you need to do that for the first full power? :think:


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm no an expert on that specific watch, but try to read the guide, there might be a trick to start it...

OR, leave as it is, and rush back to the AD and have him sort things out!

Hope all will be good!!


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

There's no trick to getting it to run. As someone already suggested, try manually winding it for about 30 turns. That ought to fully power it up and it should run for around 40 hours. Since it is an auto it has a slip clutch so the watch cannot be over-wound.

If it still doesn't run, contact the seller to arrange for a return or exchange. Bummer.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Why is it that Tissots are so synonymous with malfunctioning automatics... QC issues galore! Eh, good thing they look so dang nice and have decent customer service. I'd say give the hand-winding a try, though I highly doubt you'll see a change, and if that still doesn't work, send it back for fixin' or refund.


----------



## tbarry (Feb 22, 2008)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> Why is it that Tissots are so synonymous with malfunctioning automatics... QC issues galore! Eh, good thing they look so dang nice and have decent customer service. I'd say give the hand-winding a try, though I highly doubt you'll see a change, and if that still doesn't work, send it back for fixin' or refund.


Most newcomers to auto watches don't understand that they need to be wound by hand after sitting overnight; this is the source of many complaints about autos in general, not just Tissot. And this is the first I've heard of of "complaints galore" about Tissot's quality control with regard to automatics, though I have heard a lot of complaints about the T-Touches and have not bought one. I have nine Tissots and my wife has one; most of them are autos and all were bought new from authorized dealers and none of them have given the slightest trouble.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

tbarry said:


> Most newcomers to auto watches don't understand that they need to be wound by hand after sitting overnight; this is the source of many complaints about autos in general, not just Tissot. And this is the first I've heard of of "complaints galore" about Tissot's quality control with regard to automatics, though I have heard a lot of complaints about the T-Touches and have not bought one. I have nine Tissots and my wife has one; most of them are autos and all were bought new from authorized dealers and none of them have given the slightest trouble.


I can't tell you how many complaints there have been about the Seastar movement over in the dive watch forum. Rotor falling off, pieces loose and rattling around in the case, screws just falling out of the case back, etc. And of course the T-Touch, but we'll just let that slide... I've never heard more negative things about any watch brand or line than when it comes to Tissot, but I still love mine. Love it! No issues what-so-ever, and because of that, I'd get another one. Also, they have quite the decent customer service, and as long as you buy from an AD, you're golden. Thankfully I refuse to buy gray-market because of this, so I'll always be good. Just puttin' in my nickel and the experiences I've read about.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Almost forgot about bezel issues, more times than I can count have I heard about loose or completely useless bezels, due to them falling off or losing grip and being able to rotate both ways without stops until several minute marks later. Again, with the Seastar.

edit: of course I've read of these on several different forums, so it could just be the same guy making the same complaint about the same instance in many places. ;D


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

I had a Prs516 that was flawless. It was the white dial and a great watch. Unfortunately I needed some money so I sold it for $180. 

I have been wanting another PRS516 and just got a blue one (automatic) on ebay mildly used for $183. I had always wanted the blue one but found the white one for cheap 2 summers ago. 

I look forward to having a prs516 again!

The movements in these watches are bulletproof and have been used for decades. Any problems with ETA 2836 can be easily and cheaply fixed (generally speaking). Parts are everywhere and every watchmaker worth his salt can service one.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

W123 said:


> I had a Prs516 that was flawless. It was the white dial and a great watch. Unfortunately I needed some money so I sold it for $180.
> 
> I have been wanting another PRS516 and just got a blue one (automatic) on ebay mildly used for $183. I had always wanted the blue one but found the white one for cheap 2 summers ago.
> 
> ...


Yup, gotta love that about ETA. It's really too bad that the demand exceeded their expectations and in an act of overcompensation they decided to pull all outsourcing beginning 2010... BOO THEM! ;D

Was your white dial also auto?


----------



## Torque (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, I have the white dial, like this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310104941860

I always wanted a Tissot, and after buying my wife a PR50 Nascar with the big holes leather strap, I was hooked... her watch is sooo nice and extremely thin ( quartz ) , you gotta see it to believe it, pictures don't make it justice.

Sorry, I forgot to mention, I have several auto watches, a Rolex Oyster, tag carrera, hamilton khaki GMT, and a couple of Chinese hacks ( bought in Shanghai ) , so I KNOW you can wind them manually... I did wind the Tissot, and no good.

It is back to the Swatch shop now... I am just hoping they will fix it under warranty as this watch was bought from an industry sample sale hosted by Swatch Group in US. all I got is a small (business card size ) warranty card from them with the purchase date on it.

thanks very much and I suppose time will tell


----------



## Torque (Nov 26, 2008)

Speaking of watches, I gotta say that the watch attracting most compliments is a Wenger Commando brown dial with brown strap ( the 2 eye version with dual time ) ... although my favourite is the hamilton Khaki GMT...

Hamilton with the croc black strap and white stitching has a nice weight and size that sort of looks expensive if you know what I mean. 

I fell in love with the PRS516 and PR50's though from Tissot, and I knew I had to have one... I probably will go for another one , the Chrono quartz version? 

I know they are regarded as the "cheap" alternative to the 7750 Valjoux, but they are precise and light compared to Valjoux. I sort of like the watch to be precise without needed much adjustment...
Any comments on the quartz chrono version; anyone has one ?

Enough rambling, cheers


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> I can't tell you how many complaints there have been about the Seastar movement over in the dive watch forum. Rotor falling off, pieces loose and rattling around in the case, screws just falling out of the case back, etc. And of course the T-Touch, but we'll just let that slide... I've never heard more negative things about any watch brand or line than when it comes to Tissot, but I still love mine. Love it! No issues what-so-ever, and because of that, I'd get another one. Also, they have quite the decent customer service, and as long as you buy from an AD, you're golden. Thankfully I refuse to buy gray-market because of this, so I'll always be good. Just puttin' in my nickel and the experiences I've read about.


I loved my Seastar. It was a great watch minus the crown issue, but the replacement was much more positive and I think the first was a machining issue. I kept magnetizing mine because of the display back, but after reading and seeing some anti mag reviews, I probably would have magnetized my Omega at work too. I did magnetize a Seiko at work as well, but that only happened once. I magnetized the Seastar 3 times. Either way, that was a beautiful watch.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

Torrid said:


> I loved my Seastar. It was a great watch minus the crown issue, but the replacement was much more positive and I think the first was a machining issue. I kept magnetizing mine because of the display back, but after reading and seeing some anti mag reviews, I probably would have magnetized my Omega at work too. I did magnetize a Seiko at work as well, but that only happened once. I magnetized the Seastar 3 times. Either way, that was a beautiful watch.


Yeah, I left that complaint out because I knew that yours was because of the work you do, so I can't really blame Tissot for that! ;D


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> Yup, gotta love that about ETA. It's really too bad that the demand exceeded their expectations and in an act of overcompensation they decided to pull all outsourcing beginning 2010... BOO THEM! ;D
> 
> Was your white dial also auto?


Yup it was the auto with 2836 movement. Wasn't terribly accurate at +15s a day but it was very consistent. I could never open the caseback (need a very very thin knife to pop it off) to regulate it.

Great watch with a lot of personality. Cool hands, awesome caseback, great lume.. you should give one a shot.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

W123 said:


> Yup it was the auto with 2836 movement. Wasn't terribly accurate at +15s a day but it was very consistent. I could never open the caseback (need a very very thin knife to pop it off) to regulate it.
> 
> Great watch with a lot of personality. Cool hands, awesome caseback, great lume.. you should give one a shot.


I totally would, but I do divers only. Still, sounds like a great watch. Isn't the 2836 ETAs day/date movement? I love day/date, have been looking for either that or a GMT in a diver with white dial for a long time. So far, I've only come up with watches that are just too far out of my price range.


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup day/date. Normally i don't like that as it clutters up the dial but it works well on the PRS.


----------



## alexmack (Nov 24, 2014)

I have the same problem. I bough mine from JR/Watch Co Shame I did not read your post before paying lots of money for some beautiful piece of rubbish. Furthermore, when I went back to the shop asking for a refund, the arrogant peasants behind the counter refused the refund and behaved rudely. I will never buy a Tissot again. Like you, I have several watches, one of them is a cheap Seiko, which cost 10% of what I have just wasted


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

I was originally going to ask you why in Hell you would dig up a 6 year old post, but decided to be polite.
Then I thought, maybe he's so socially inept that he can't deal with people when seeking redress for a problem purchase.
Then I thought that maybe he's not able to understand how the watch works and the 'peasants' couldn't make it simple enough to understand.
Eventually I realized that anybody who blames a brand for 1 watch out of a million or so a year may have anger management problems stemming from bed wetting issues into his adult years.

Lastly I just decided that you are a troll and really aren't worth anyone's time.


----------

